# Videos of Vega and I jumping 4'3



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

So we had a fun day at the barn today. Got to jumping some decent heights and lucky enough I brought my camera.
Here are a couple quick videos of us.

DO NOT CRITIQUE!!!!! This was just for fun. My stirrups are flatting length as I wasn't expecting to jump too much. I know I need to work on things but I have improved leaps and bound lately. I know what I am doing wrong.
DO NOT CRITIQUE!!!!!

First video is just of the Single 4'3 ish oxer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_zMajByH0c

Second video is a small course. Only the first fence is 4'3, the vertical is 3'3 ish and the last oxer is 3'6-3'9 ish. Somewhere in there. (The jumps look small on the video but I think that's b/c the videographer is on horseback most of the time as well)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3A6vcpsmRU

Enjoy!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

since you don't want a critique i'm not going to say anything, other than he looks like he enjoys it! And i just love your horse's name  My horse is named Vega too


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks cause no I don't want a critique. I know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's good. I know with myself i might not know what i'm doing wrong while i'm doing it, but if i have a video i find my faults.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Vega has got a lovely controlled looking jump!! Kudos!!


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

You look great but I think you should try to... Just kidding. :wink: I hate it when people critique anyway.

What kind of horse is Vega? She looks big. :shock:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Always love watching videos from other members.











Edited-Vidaloco


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Abby. Veg is such a fantastic horse. It's amazing that I bought him as like a 3 foot hunter and now we have no problems showing 3'6 hunters and jumpers (at indoor Spruce Meadows) and can both so easily jump 4'3. We are moving up to 3'9 all round this year!








Edited-Vidaloco


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oy...









Edited-Vidaloco


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks JustDressageIt.
Does anybody know if there is an ignore button on this forum?


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

How did you do at Spruce? I dont think I ever heard!


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

We did fantastic at Spruce.
We were nearly always in the top 10. Unfortunately they only placed the top 6 in regular classes. The first week the time was insanely tight (over half the class getting time faults each time) so we got a time fault in some of the classes. We were 9th out of 35 or more in the first Mini Prix (money to 10th).
The second week we did really well. The time was a hair looser so we did not get time faults. We ended up 4th out of 40 or something in one of the classes. Again I think we were nearly always in the top 10.
We ended up 13th out of 50 in the second mini prix! Which was amazing since so many people refused out or had over 12 faults. I watched the first 10 people go and only 3 made it around the course and all 3 had faults!
And that was my first 3'6 jumper show AND it was Spruce meadows


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Guys. Let's remember to keep this forum friendly and if you have a problem with someone, please don't discuss it publicly.

Let's not forget the Conscientious Etiquette Policy

Conscientious Etiquette Policy

The Horse Forum was created so that people can discuss horses in a friendly, fun, helpful environment. While the Horse Forum is open to the public, we reserve the right to restrict access to those who undermine our efforts to preserve the character of the community.

Please exercise what we call conscientious etiquette when you post. This means that you keep the objective of preserving the forum's friendly, fun, helpful environment in the forefront of your mind as you write your message.

If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted.

This applies to the Critique forum as well. People come here because they are passionate about their horses. Naturally, a biting critique about an animal a person is passionate about can be very hurtful. While a request for critique implicitly invites criticism, the sensitive nature of such topics is all the more reason to post conscientiously, keeping the other person's feelings in mind.


If you have a problem, please contact a mod


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Appylover>>





Edited-Vidaloco


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Please follow the conscientious etiquette policy as stated by Appylover
I have removed any messages that seemed to be personal attacks 
Please continue but be nice


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

I was just trying to explain to Appylover why this was happening. I have never gone onto this person stuff and attacked her, I am only defending myself when she comes onto my posts or PM me


----------

